# este / Este (punto cardinal, mayúscula)



## ultravioleta

Hola foreros,

Ya he leído la definición para Este como punto cardinal y entiendo que *este* con minúscula es la región, el lado, la parte, etc. el lugar. Pero todavía no entiendo cuándo se escribe con mayúscula. Me dá la impresión que solo depende de tu decisión en el asunto.
La RAE dice:
*4.     * m. U. en aposición para indicar que lo designado por el sustantivo al que se pospone está orientado al *Este* o procede del *este.* _Ala este._ _Viento este.

_Alguno de ustedes lo tiene más claro? Por favor me lo pueden explicar? Gracias.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
El DPD lo explica, creo yo, bastante bien.
Decimos: _hay viento sur_, pero _hoy el viento sopla del Sur; vivo en el sur de Tasmania,_ pero _vivo en Carolina del Sur; tomo la carretera sur para viajar al sur de América del Sur._
Te lo copio.
Saludos



> Se escriben con inicial mayúscula los nombres de los cuatro puntos cardinales (_Norte_, _Sur_, _Este_, _Oeste_) y de los puntos del horizonte (_Noroeste_, _Sudeste_, etc.), cuando nos referimos a ellos en su significado primario, como tales puntos, o cuando forman parte de un nombre propio: _La brújula señala el Norte_; _La nave puso rumbo al Noroeste_; _Corea del Norte_; _la Cruz del Sur_. También se escriben con mayúsculas los casos de _Polo Norte_ y _Polo Sur_. Sin embargo, cuando los nombres de los puntos cardinales o de los puntos del horizonte están usados en sentidos derivados y se refieren a la orientación o la dirección correspondientes, se escribirán en minúscula: _el sur de Europa_, _el noroeste de la ciudad_, _el viento norte_. También se escribirán en minúscula estos puntos cuando estén usados en aposición: _latitud norte_, _hemisferio sur_, _rumbo nornoroeste_. En el caso de las líneas imaginarias, tanto de la esfera terrestre como celeste, se recomienda el uso de la minúscula: _ecuador_, _eclíptica_, _trópico de Cáncer_.


----------



## ultravioleta

Gracias Adolfo Afogutu, ahora le encuentro un poco más de sentido, pero para mí no está claro del todo. Cómo sé yo que la persona que habla se refiere al lado este o al punto cardinal Este?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Te lo aclarará en cada momento el contexto, sea situacional o lingüístico.


----------



## ultravioleta

Gracias por las respuestas,
Saludos,
UV


----------



## ultravioleta

Aquí tengo la duda otra vez. Para traducir ...magnetic variation in degrees (resolution 0.01°), where   positive is east, and west is negative, he puesto: ...la variación magnética en grados (resolución 0,01 °), si es positivo es este y si es negativo, oeste

Van con mayúscula?


----------



## XiaoRoel

No entiendo bien el texto que propones (no por el inglés). En los mapas y cartas marítimas, tomando como punto de referencia el meridiano de Greenwich, las cifras positivas son las que avanzan hacia el Oeste y las negativas hacia el Este. ¿Te habrás equivocado?


----------



## ultravioleta

pues no, así está escrito en este documento, pero... mañana les pregunto a los programadores y te cuento (y corrijo si hace falta) gracias. De todas maneras veo que has puesto Este y Oeste con mayúscula, está bien así entonces? A mi me suena mejor


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si te refieres a los puntos cardinales, sí, con mayúscula. Son, como Sol y Luna, nombres propios.


----------



## ultravioleta

Hola XiaoRoel, no, no está equivocado. y también encontré esto: Magnetic declination is measured positive east and negative west  from 0° at the magnetic north...  For more information on magnetic declination, see the  geomagnetic information FAQ page.Perdón si me fui del hilo, Pero muchas gracias Xiao, he aprendido mucho con tu respuesta.
Y parece que en inglés, de todos modos no ponen los puntos cardinales con mayúscula.
Saludos


----------



## itzme

Hola a todos.

Espero que estén bien, yo ya he leído y escrito tanto que todo lo veo igual  ...y eso que leí la definición en la RAE, pero no puedo decidir:

*este**1**.*
 (Quizá del fr. _est,_ y este del ingl. ant. _ēast_).*

1.* m. Punto cardinal del horizonte por donde sale el Sol en los equinoccios. (Símb. E).

 ORTOGR. Escr. con may. inicial.*

2.* m. Región o territorio situado en la parte *este* de un país o de un área geográfica determinada. _El este de __Europa__._



Bueno, en la siguiente frase "este" va con mayúscula o minúscula:

la oralidad de 15 residentes del este de Los Ángeles


Ah, estoy hablando de la ciudad de California, EE.UU.

De antemano, muchas gracias.


----------



## Julvenzor

Va en misnúscula. Se escribe en mayúscula cuando hace referencia al punto cardinal: _El sol se pone por el *Este*_. Y, en minúscula, cuando se trata de una relación espacial: _Mi casa está frente a la tuya... está al *este* de la tuya... está en la parte *este* del continente_.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

Julvenzor said:


> Va en misnúscula. Se escribe en mayúscula cuando hace referencia al punto cardinal: _El sol se pone por el *Este*_. Y, en minúscula, cuando se trata de una relación espacial: _Mi casa está frente a la tuya... está al *este* de la tuya... está en la parte *este* del continente_.
> 
> Un saludo.



Suscribo totalmente lo dicho. Además, y a modo de ejemplo:



> *noroeste**.*
> *1.* m. Punto del horizonte entre el *N*orte y el *O*este, a igual distancia de ambos. (Símb. _NO_ o _NW_).ORTOGR. Escr. con may. inicial.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## itzme

¡Gracias, Julvenzor & Ludaico!

En realidad fue lo que puse, pero mi director me lo marcó. Y al buscarlo en la RAE, pues entendí que era como lo había usado yo originalmente... pero pues el doctor me hizo dudar.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

En realidad, hoy en día los puntos cardinales se escriben siempre con minúscula (_noroeste, norte, al este de Los Ángeles,_ etc.) excepto cuando forman parte de un nombre propio (ej. _América del Norte, Europa del Este_, etc.).

De la _Ortografía de la lengua española_ (RAE, 2010): 





> Aunque en sus usos primarios o absolutos designan un referente único, *las denominaciones de los cuatro puntos cardinales* (_norte, sur, este_ y _oeste_) *y de los puntos del horizonte* (_noroeste, sudeste,_ etc.) no dejan de ser nombres comunes. Por ello, *deben escribirse con minúscula inicial*, tanto si se emplean en términos absolutos como si designan la orientación o la dirección correspondientes: _rumbo al norte, hemisferio sur, latitud norte, el sureste de la ciudad, al este de Jalisco, viento del noroeste_.



La negrita la he añadido yo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

blasita said:


> Hola:
> 
> En realidad, hoy en día los puntos cardinales se escriben siempre con minúscula (_noroeste, norte, al este de Los Ángeles,_ etc.) excepto cuando forman parte de un nombre propio (ej. _América del Norte, Europa del Este_, etc.).
> 
> De la _Ortografía de la lengua española_ (RAE, 2010):
> 
> La negrita la he añadido yo.
> 
> Un saludo.


Todo eso está muy bien, pero el artículo que puse antes está propuesto para su enmienda en la próxima edición del DRAE, y así dice la RAE que va a aparecer:


> Artículo enmendado.
> Avance de la vigésima tercera edición
> *noroeste**.*
> 
> *1.* m. Punto del horizonte entre el *N*orte y el *O*este, a igual distancia de ambos. (Símb. _NO_ o _NW_).ORTOGR. Escr. con may. inicial.



Otros ejemplos:


> *sudeste**.*
> 
> *1.* m. Punto del horizonte entre el  Sur y el Este, a igual distancia de ambos. (Símb. _SE_).ORTOGR. Escr. con may. inicial.





> *nordeste**.*
> 
> *1.* m. Punto del horizonte entre el Norte y el Este, a igual distancia de ambos. (Símb. _NE_).ORTOGR. Escr. con may. inicial.


----------



## blasita

Ludaico said:


> Todo eso está muy bien, pero el artículo que puse antes está propuesto para su enmienda en la próxima edición del DRAE, y así dice la RAE que va a aparecer:


Hola, Ludaico. El DRAE no refleja en algunos casos la ortografía correcta actual, la _Ortografía de la lengua española_ es la referencia en este caso. Yo entiendo que _noroeste_ como punto cardinal se escribe con minúscula.


----------



## Peón

Ocurre que algunas veces es fácil la confusión y uno no sabe si va la mayúscula o la minúscula. 

Pongo algunos ejemplos de Borges:

Cuento "El *S*ur"

"..._Nadie ignora que el *Sur* empieza del otro lado  de Rivadavia. Dahlmann solía repetir que ello no es una convención y que quien  atraviesa esa calle entra en un mundo más antiguo y más firme. 
__"..Desde un  rincón el viejo gaucho estático, en el que Dahlmann vio una cifra del *Sur* (del  *Sur* que era suyo), le tiró una daga desnuda que vino a caer a sus pies."
_


Y en el cuento "Hombre de la esquina rosada", que se desarrolla en el barrio de Santa Rita de Buenos Aires:

_"...Yo soy Francisco Real, un hombre del *Norte*. Yo soy Francisco Real, que le dicen el Corralero.__"_
"_Codazos y encontrones no había, pero si recelo y decencia. La música parecía dormilona, las mujeres que tangueaban con los del *Norte*, no decían esta boca es mía".

_La verdad, yo dudaría en algunos de estos casos respecto de la mayúsculas o minúsculas. Claro que esto lo atribuyo a mi dificultad para entender plenamente la cuestión.   
Saludos.


----------



## itzme

Ah.. ya caigo... ya sé porqué el dr. me lo marcó, porque los residentes son del área llamada East L.A., o sea que no es referencia a la ubicación, sino que es el nombre propio. Entonces va con mayúscula.


----------



## blasita

itzme said:


> Ah.. ya caigo... ya sé porqué el dr. me lo marcó, porque los residentes son del área llamada East L.A., o sea que no es referencia a la ubicación, sino que es el nombre propio. Entonces va con mayúscula.


 Sí, si es un distrito o una región (como _East L.A._) y _este_ forma parte del nombre propio, entonces se escribe _*E*ste (de los Ángeles)_. Por cierto, me parece recordar que hubo otro hilo (creo que en el foro de inglés-español) sobre esto mismo con distintas opiniones sobre el tema.


----------



## Vampiro

"Los Ángeles Este", debería ser en español.
Y yo sí tengo clarito cuando van en mayúscula y cuando en minúscula.  Más me vale con una señora con título de Geógrafo Profesional, además de Profesora de Historia y Geografía..
Saludos.
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Yo no sé cómo pueden equivocarse. Bien es sabido que del Sur se viene por el sur.


----------



## Peón

¡Felices los que no tengan dudas!

Como yo sigo con las mías, pregunto: según vuestro criterio, ¿en estos casos "Norte" va con minúsculas o mayúsculas?:

_Yo soy Francisco Real, un hombre del *Norte*. Yo soy Francisco Real, que le dicen el Corralero.__"_
"_Codazos y encontrones no había, pero si recelo y decencia. La música parecía dormilona, las mujeres que tangueaban con los del *Norte*, no decían esta boca es mía".


_


----------



## Ludaico

Peón said:


> ¡Felices los que no tengan dudas!
> 
> Como yo sigo con las mías, pregunto: según vuestro criterio, ¿en estos casos "Norte" va con minúsculas o mayúsculas?:
> _Yo soy Francisco Real, un hombre del *Norte*. Yo soy Francisco Real, que le dicen el Corralero.__"_
> "_Codazos y encontrones no había, pero s*í* recelo y decencia. La música parecía dormilona, las mujeres que tangueaban con los del *Norte*, no decían esta boca es mía".
> _



Hombre, yo aquí veo Norte casi como el apelativo de una nación; es decir, un nombre propio. Yo lo escribiría así, con letra inicial mayúscula. También digo que el afirmativo lo pondría con tilde, para que no confundirse pudiera con el adversativo. Por lo demás, todo bien.
Un saludo.

(¿Música dormilona?)


----------



## duvija

Peón said:


> ¡Felices los que no tengan dudas!
> 
> Como yo sigo con las mías, pregunto: según vuestro criterio, ¿en estos casos "Norte" va con minúsculas o mayúsculas?:
> 
> _Yo soy Francisco Real, un hombre del *Norte*. Yo soy Francisco Real, que le dicen el Corralero.__"_
> "_Codazos y encontrones no había, pero si recelo y decencia. La música parecía dormilona, las mujeres que tangueaban con los del *Norte*, no decían esta boca es mía".
> 
> 
> _



Confieso que puedo escribir con minúscula norte/sur/oeste, pero Este lo escribo con mayúsculas (a pesar de la RAE) para evitar confusión.


----------



## Ludaico

Vampiro said:


> "Los Ángeles Este", debería ser en español.
> Y yo sí tengo clarito cuando van en mayúscula y cuando en minúscula.  Más me vale con una señora con título de Geógrafo Profesional, además de Profesora de Historia y Geografía..
> Saludos.
> _



No crea que es por tocar las narices, las suyas, ¡Dios me libre!; sino por aprender: los "cuandos" que ha puesto, ¿pudiera ser factible el acentuarlos con la tilde "de marras"?



duvija said:


> Confieso que puedo escribir con minúscula norte/sur/oeste, pero Este lo escribo con mayúsculas (a pesar de la RAE) para evitar confusión.



La verdad es que sería algo confuso leer algo parecido a "éste esté este" o "esté este este" o cosas por el estilo. Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Peón

Ludaico said:


> Hombre, yo aquí veo Norte casi como el apelativo de una nación; es decir, un nombre propio. Yo lo escribiría así, con letra inicial mayúscula. También digo que el afirmativo lo pondría con tilde, para que no confundirse pudiera con el adversativo. Por lo demás, todo bien.
> Un saludo.
> 
> (¿Música dormilona?)



Sí, sí. La cita la saque de Internet, por lo que el error debe atribuirse a la página y al vil copista (yo), no al maestro Borges.
Vamos mejor, si consideramos aquí a "Norte" como un nombre propio (*pero nunca como una nación, !no en este cuento!*), más allá del punto cardinal, de acuerdo con vos. Pero estrictamente, si consideramos que Borges también lo considera una referencia geográfica, una zona de la ciudad,  podría ir en minúscula.

"Dormilona"? Se trata de un cuento con un tono muy propio de los arrabales rioplatenses o más bien, porteños. Muy difícil de traducir al castellano decente. Daría para todo un hilo.



duvija said:


> Confieso que puedo escribir con minúscula norte/sur/oeste, pero Este lo escribo con mayúsculas (a pesar de la RAE) para evitar confusión.



Me tranquilizás *Duvi, *porque yo también hago lo mismo. De hecho, cuando leés los innumerables comentarios al cuento de Borges, este  "norte" se escribe con minúsculas.

Saludos


----------



## Lord Darktower

Peón said:


> ¡Felices los que no tengan dudas!
> 
> Como yo sigo con las mías, pregunto: según vuestro criterio, ¿en estos casos "Norte" va con minúsculas o mayúsculas?:
> 
> _Yo soy Francisco Real, un hombre del *Norte*. Yo soy Francisco Real, que le dicen el Corralero.__"_
> "_Codazos y encontrones no había, pero si recelo y decencia. La música parecía dormilona, las mujeres que tangueaban con los del *Norte*, no decían esta boca es mía".
> 
> 
> _


Yo uso el siguiente truco: 
Si cuando me refiero al nombre del punto cardinal lo hago como una ubicación geográfica en términos absolutos, equivalente al nombre de un país, eso es nombre propio y va con mayúscula: "Los Reyes Magos vienen de Oriente (que no de oriente) y Papa Noel del Norte. Pero cuando lo hago como referencia relativa de donde estoy (usted sabe que aún sin movernos de nuestra butaca algunas veces estamos al norte y otras al sur dependiendo con respecto a qué), eso va en minúscula: no hay mejor vino que el del norte del país ni mejor jamón que el del sur de Despeñaperros.
Así que dígame usted cómo respondería a su propia pregunta.


----------



## Peón

Lord Darktower said:


> Yo uso el siguiente truco:
> Si cuando me refiero al nombre del punto cardinal lo hago como una ubicación geográfica en términos absolutos, equivalente al nombre de un país, eso es nombre propio y va con mayúscula: "Los Reyes Magos vienen de Oriente (que no de oriente) y Papa Noel del Norte. Pero cuando lo hago como referencia relativa de donde estoy (usted sabe que aún sin movernos de nuestra butaca algunas veces estamos al norte y otras al sur dependiendo con respecto a qué), eso va en minúscula: no hay mejor vino que el del norte del país ni mejor jamón que el del sur de Despeñaperros.
> Así que dígame usted cómo respondería a su propia pregunta.



Veamos: 

En su ejemplo, "Oriente" y "Norte" no son términos absolutos, ni referencian un país, sino una referencia relativa respecto del hablante. ¿Por qué usar las mayúsculas?

De hecho:

"...¿dónde está el rey de los judíos que nació? Pues vimos su estrella en el oriente y venimos a adorarlo....y de pronto la estrella que vieron en el oriente..." Mt. 2, 2.
(Versión Bover - Cantera, 5ª ediciòn, 1944).

"...¿Dónde está el rey de los judíos que acaba de nacer? Allá en oriente hemos visto su estrella....y entonces la estrella que habían visto en oriente iba delante...." (Id. versiòn J. F. Mira, 2006)

No tengo en estos momentos otras versiones, pero creo que el padre Schökel también traduce estos pasajes con minúsculas.

Respecto de la cita de Borges, Norte no es un lugar preciso, sino una zona de la ciudad de Buenos Aires. Los cordobeses (argentinos), por ejemplo, jamás dirían de los habitantes de la zona norte de la ciudad de Buenos Aires, los hombres del Norte.

Sigo con mis dudas.


----------



## Lord Darktower

S



Peón said:


> Veamos:
> 
> En su ejemplo, "Oriente" y "Norte" no son términos absolutos, ni referencian un país, sino una referencia relativa respecto del hablante. ¿Por qué usar las mayúsculas? Porque *sí *son referencias absolutas: viva donde viva usted en cualquier lugar del mundo los R.R.M.M. siempre vendrán de Oriente y Papa Noel del Norte. Y porque son 'países', son el lugar donde 'nacieron' y de donde proceden. Como Búfalo Bill, que fue el rey del Oeste.
> 
> De hecho:
> 
> "...¿dónde está el rey de los judíos que nació? Pues vimos su estrella en el oriente y venimos a adorarlo....y de pronto la estrella que vieron en el oriente..." Mt. 2, 2.
> (Versión Bover - Cantera, 5ª ediciòn, 1944).
> 
> "...¿Dónde está el rey de los judíos que acaba de nacer? Allá en oriente hemos visto su estrella....y entonces la estrella que habían visto en oriente iba delante...." (Id. versiòn J. F. Mira, 2006)
> El nombre del punto cardinal puede actuar de ambas formas, dependiendo del carácter que quiera darle  el autor. Que yo puedo venir del Este y también puedo venir del este.
> 
> No tengo en estos momentos otras versiones, pero creo que el padre Schökel también traduce estos pasajes con minúsculas.
> 
> Respecto de la cita de Borges, Norte no es un lugar preciso, sino una zona de la ciudad de Buenos Aires. Los cordobeses (argentinos), por ejemplo, jamás dirían de los habitantes de la zona norte de la ciudad de Buenos Aires, los hombres del Norte.
> En asuntos internos, yo no me meto.
> 
> Sigo con mis dudas.


----------



## Peón

"El nombre del punto cardinal puede actuar de ambas  formas, dependiendo del carácter que quiera darle  el autor. Que yo  puedo venir del Este y también puedo venir del este." 

Pero fíjese que estamos hablando *del mismo* oriente y para algunos el es "Polo Sur" y para otros la "zona sur". Por eso mis dudas, y por eso el uso caótico que tanto *Duvija* como yo hacemos de las mayúsuculas y minúsculas (creo). 

Y por eso sigo creyendo que la cosa no es blanco y negro como parece.


En asuntos internos, yo no me meto. 

No se trata de asuntos internos. Creo que es lo mismo que el caso anterior.


Muy interesante este hilo y las opiniones.

Saludos.


----------



## Si.vi.

ultravioleta said:


> Hola foreros,
> 
> Ya he leído la definición para Este como punto cardinal y entiendo que *este* con minúscula es la región, el lado, la parte, etc. el lugar. Pero todavía no entiendo cuándo se escribe con mayúscula. Me dá la impresión que solo depende de tu decisión en el asunto.
> La RAE dice:
> *4.     * m. U. en aposición para indicar que lo designado por el sustantivo al que se pospone está orientado al *Este* o procede del *este.* _Ala este._ _Viento este.
> 
> _Alguno de ustedes lo tiene más claro? Por favor me lo pueden explicar? Gracias.



Hola.
Pues sí, lo he visto de ambas maneras. Pero en definitiva, para evitar confusiones escribo "Este".

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Hola a todos. Como lo entiendo yo. _Oriente_ como punto cardinal se escribe con minúscula y como el conjunto de los países asiáticos con mayúscula. Personalmente creo que se puede justificar la mayúscula aquí como diacrítica por esta razón, pero mi criterio no está de acuerdo con lo que dice la Ortografía. La justifican exclusivamente en los casos de entidades o colectividades de carácter institucional (_Estado, Iglesia,_ etc.), luego es de suponer que para ellos se escribiría con minúscula en ambos casos.

También está la mayúscula de relevancia. Podría llegar a entrar dentro de la enfática, es decir, por ejemplo para destacar Oriente, pero a mí no me cuadra demasiado. Además, la RAE recomienda restringir su empleo al mínimo.

Que el DPD diga que los puntos cardinales se escriben con mayúscula no me preocupa, ya que está en proceso de adaptación a la Ortografía. Pero he releído ahora lo que copiaba Ludaico del DRAE y tenía razón. Si no se me escapa algo y al final lo dejan así, para mí está claro que hay una total disparidad de criterio.


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> Como yo sigo con las mías, pregunto: según vuestro criterio, ¿en estos casos "Norte" va con minúsculas o mayúsculas?:
> 
> _Yo soy Francisco Real, un hombre del *Norte*. Yo soy Francisco Real, que le dicen el Corralero.__"_
> "_Codazos y encontrones no había, pero si recelo y decencia. La música parecía dormilona, las mujeres que tangueaban con los del *Norte*, no decían esta boca es mía".
> _


Dependerá del contexto (no conozco el cuento) y de a qué norte se está refiriendo.  Pero con la frase así como está, delcolgada, yo usaría minúsculas sin pensarlo ni media vez.


Ludaico said:


> No crea que es por tocar las narices, las suyas, ¡Dios me libre!; sino por aprender: los "cuandos" que ha puesto, ¿pudiera ser factible el acentuarlos con la tilde "de marras"?


Si no puedes con ellos, úneteles.
Me he plegado al marasmo intelectual de la RAE y pondré los acentos cuando me dé la gana.


Lord Darktower said:


> Yo uso el siguiente truco:
> Si cuando me refiero al nombre del punto cardinal lo hago como una ubicación geográfica en términos absolutos, equivalente al nombre de un país, eso es nombre propio y va con mayúscula: "Los Reyes Magos vienen de Oriente (que no de oriente) y Papa Noel del Norte. Pero cuando lo hago como referencia relativa de donde estoy (usted sabe que aún sin movernos de nuestra butaca algunas veces estamos al norte y otras al sur dependiendo con respecto a qué), eso va en minúscula: no hay mejor vino que el del norte del país ni mejor jamón que el del sur de Despeñaperros.
> Así que dígame usted cómo respondería a su propia pregunta.


Claro como el agua y completamente de acuerdo.
_


----------



## blasita

Como siempre digo, cada uno es libre de escribir como quiera. Yo no soy de quejarme continuamente sin hacer nada o al menos sin intentar hacer algo, con lo que el lunes haré un comentario-consulta directamente a la RAE. Cuando tenga la respuesta la incluiré en esta conversación. Estoy segura de que a alguien le será útil.


----------



## Vampiro

blasita said:


> Como siempre digo, cada uno es libre de escribir como quiera. Yo no soy de quejarme continuamente sin hacer nada o al menos sin intentar hacer algo, con lo que el lunes haré un comentario-consulta directamente a la RAE. Cuando tenga la respuesta la incluiré en esta conversación. Estoy segura de que a alguien le será útil.


Esperamos ansiosos la respuesta.

_


----------



## Peón

Pues por lo que vamos hasta aquí, el único que tiene claro como el agua a este asunto es el amigo *Vampi*; justamente él....tan oscuro y enemigo del agua...

    Supongo que no es tan dìfìcil imaginar las frase de Borges: Norte se refiere a la zona norte de la ciudad de Buenos Aires, y en lo que hace a oriente, he encontrado otra versión de la Biblia que agrega más caos al tema, usando mayúsculas y minúsculas sin un criterio claro.    

Desde el lejano sur (o Sur), esperamos la consulta de blasita.    

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Ha sido muy rápido. Aquí está la respuesta de la RAE, que espero que sea útil:



> Estimada Sra. X:
> 
> Cuando se producen eventuales discrepancias como esta que usted apunta sobre el uso de las mayúsculas en los nombres de los puntos cardinales entre las distintas obras académicas, siempre debe prevalecer lo establecido en la de fecha más reciente, en el caso que nos ocupa, la _Ortografía de la lengua española _publicada en 2010.
> 
> Como se indica en la columna de la izquierda de la página de la versión electrónica del _Diccionario de la lengua española_de la RAE que puede consultarse en nuestra página web, la versión que se ofrece de esta obra no recoge aún los cambios planteados en la _Ortografía de la lengua española_ (2010). Esta es la nota donde se indica:
> 
> *AVISO IMPORTANTE
> 
> *​*Esta obra está en proceso de adaptación a la Nueva gramática de la lengua española (2009) y a las normas de la nueva edición de la Ortografía de la lengua española (2010).*
> 
> La escritura de acuerdo a la norma vigente expuesta en la Ortografía (2010) de los nombres de los puntos cardinales en los casos que nos plantea es la siguiente:
> 
> El norte, sur, este y oeste son los puntos cardinales.
> Vengo del sur.
> [Aunque se esté refiriendo a Andalucía, _sur_ se escribiría con minúscula].
> 
> También en el caso de _oriente_ es preferible la minúscula:
> 
> Los Reyes Magos vienen de oriente.
> 
> Ahora bien, si se utiliza esta palabra para hacer referencia a la zona geopolítica por contraposición a _Occidente_, podría escribirse con mayúscula.
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española



Nota: he cambiado mi apellido por una X.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Gracias, Balasita. Debido a su tesón sabemos que la *a*cademia de la *l*engua *e*spañola -pongo a Dios por testigo que a partir de ahora lo escribiré así puesto que aplico los mismos motivos que ellos para no diferenciar nombres comunes de nombres propios- facilita el trabajo de los fabricantes de correctores ortográficos automáticos: SIEMPRE con minúsculas puesto que en los casos en los que se podría, pues eso, se queda en 'se podría'. Nos van a volver locos.
Nuevamente gracias, Blasita.


----------



## Peón

Gracias *blasita*.
Yo, a diferencia de *Lord* ( ¿o *l*ord?), me congratulo de la generalización de las minúsculas. Estamos volviendo al _uso nostro_, quiero decir a la manera argentina de hace muchas décadas, cuando era difícil encontrar "*C*ódigo *C*ivil argentino", o *"C*onstitución" o "*D*erecho *P*enal". Pero esto ha llegado más lejos que mis expectativas: según la respuesta dada a la compañera, ¿los puntos cardinales van en minúsculas?


----------



## blasita

Gracias a ti, Peón (y a nuestro _*l*ord _ —con minúscula como todos los tratamientos). Sí, actualmente la _Ortografía de la lengua española_ es la referencia en temas de ortografía; el DPD y el DRAE están en proceso de adaptación. Así, los puntos cardinales se escriben con minúscula: _este_, etc. Si tienes o alguien tiene cualquier otra duda sobre esto y no lo tenemos claro, puedo preguntarlo usando esta misma consulta.


----------



## Vampiro

blasita said:


> Gracias a ti, Peón (y a nuestro _*l*ord _ —con minúscula como todos los tratamientos). Sí, actualmente la _Ortografía de la lengua española_ es la referencia en temas de ortografía; el DPD y el DRAE están en proceso de adaptación. Así, los puntos cardinales se escriben con minúscula: _este_, etc. Si tienes o alguien tiene cualquier otra duda sobre esto y no lo tenemos claro, puedo preguntarlo usando esta misma consulta.


Pero recuerda que en determinadas ocasiones "se podría" escribir con mayúscula.
O sea, una ambigüedad más, una respuesta sin mojarse o sin poner los... bueno, sin poner nada sobre la mesa.
Sigo de acuerdo con las explicaciones del Lord Torreoscura, que es quien mejor lo ha expuesto.  Es más, lo voy a proponer para la RAE, a ver si se ponen un poco serios.
Saludos.
_


----------

